# Smoked Injected Turkey Breast ~ Foamheart



## foamheart (Oct 14, 2015)

Well with the prices of sandwich meat going ridiculously high, it cooling down a little, and my smoker falling out of shape due to inactivity, it was time to smoke!

Thawed out the breast for two days in the reefer, opened the bag then cleaned and dried the breast and back in the reefer to dehydrate a little.













IMG_6245.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Oct 14, 2015






Today I break out the flavors..........













IMG_6248.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Oct 14, 2015






Injected, the juice stays in, that means no pooling.......













IMG_6249.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Oct 14, 2015






I oil and sauce the outside and the chest cavity













IMG_6251.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Oct 14, 2015






Now you can see some of the perforations. Back in the reefer.

MES30, its the one that will come up to the proper temps! Vent closed, 275 preheat, load the AMPs with Hickory and Apple, Start it and let it burn for 30 mins.













IMG_6256.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Oct 14, 2015






Insert the bird! Reduced the temp to 250













IMG_6255.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Oct 14, 2015






Insert the AMPs, Open the vent and the reload tube to catch a better draft













IMG_6253.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Oct 14, 2015


















IMG_6254.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Oct 14, 2015






Walk away for 1 hour and play with other stuff in the kitchen. Come back check for smoke rising, adjust the discharge vent. And probe the breast.













IMG_6257.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Oct 14, 2015






Close her up and set the alarm at 165 IT. Walk away and go fix supper.













IMG_6262.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Oct 14, 2015






And then I I made, and into the oven













IMG_6263.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Oct 14, 2015






And out the reefer I got........













IMG_6264.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Oct 14, 2015






Then I checked on the Breast,,,, smells awesome.













IMG_6266.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Oct 14, 2015






Supper is ready













IMG_6267.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Oct 14, 2015






Then the alarm goes off, Ding fries are done, ding fries are done........













IMG_6272.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Oct 14, 2015






Great evening.... got the breast chillin in the reefer. Will slice for lunchmeat tomorrow.

Had sausage biscuits for supper, the kitchen is clean and I am just killin back chillin. Full as a tick too BTW. If I keep practicing I am gonna learn how to make biscuits!

Summary:

9+ lb enhanced turkey breast,

Dried and injected

Smoked at with AMPs Hickory & Apple @ 250  

Approx.. 3 hours, to 165 IT

2 days to thaw, one to dry, smoked, and one day to redistribute, then one to slice.

That's it. Too simple, Tomorrow I'll try and remember to capture some Bear view. Thanks for checking it out.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 14, 2015)

Kevin, that turkey breast looks divine! 

But I want to know more about those sausage biscuits! Stuff the meat in and cook? Any cheese involved? Gravy? Red eye gravy? Oh man those are probably killer!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 14, 2015)

Looks like some great Sammich's comin'...JJ


----------



## foamheart (Oct 15, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Kevin, that turkey breast looks divine!
> 
> But I want to know more about those sausage biscuits! Stuff the meat in and cook? Any cheese involved? Gravy? Red eye gravy? Oh man those are probably killer!


Thank you Case. Before Pop went to bed he asked for another biscuit and syrup instead of ice cream....LOL

Biscuits go with any meal. Wasn't mush yeast bread made when I grew up but a load a biscuits were demolished. That is some of Pop's sage sausage. A bit if melted cheese would go great with a biscuit and sausage. Redeye gravy involves ham or cured meat and coffee. But I have made many a meal of biscuits and milk gravy. That brings up sausage gravy which is another way to enjoy biscuits. We just had sausage biscuits ......

And then for dessert your choice of a biscuit with real fancy maple syrup, Steens cane syrup, Blackstrap molasses, honey, Strawberry jam, strawberry jelly, peach jam, peach jelly, kumquat marmalade, muscadine jelly, Satsuma (a type of tangerine I believe) jelly, apple jelly, LOL..... I make a load a jellies.

Biscuits is like Mac & Cheese or chowder... just simple comfort food.

My biscuits will never be as good as my Pop's, but I am learning. Soon as I learned to ditch the measuring devices the biscuits got better.....LOL


----------



## foamheart (Oct 15, 2015)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Looks like some great Sammich's comin'...JJ


Thank you Chef, LOL.... maybe Friday. I got all busy tonight looking for old foods that Pop would like and remember. Can't remember the last time I saw a egg salad sandwich, so I made egg salad. Maybe a bed of lettuce with a wedged tomato and a spoonful of egg salad in the middle.

I have never rested meat over night in the reefer after the cook I assume it will really firm it up so its more easily sliced. When I let stuff rest I use the counter with a dish towel on top.

Nothing ventured nothing gained right?


----------



## hank2000 (Oct 15, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> Thank you Case. Before Pop went to bed he asked for another biscuit and syrup instead of ice cream....LOL
> 
> Biscuits go with any meal. Wasn't mush yeast bread made when I grew up but a load a biscuits were demolished. That is some of Pop's sage sausage. A bit if melted cheese would go great with a biscuit and sausage. Redeye gravy involves ham or cured meat and coffee. But I have made many a meal of biscuits and milk gravy. That brings up sausage gravy which is another way to enjoy biscuits. We just had sausage biscuits ......
> 
> ...


measuring devices has no place in biscuit making.


----------



## tropics (Oct 15, 2015)

I could eat that any time of the day or night. Hope the bird slices nice for ya.

Richie


----------



## foamheart (Oct 15, 2015)

hank2000 said:


> measuring devices has no place in biscuit making.


Ya know Hank, I always thought it strange that the good cooks weren't automatically chefs. Then I decided that the chefs could share their proportions. That was the difference.

The stuff like biscuits, cornbread, dressing, pie crust, etc..... just never have a recipe. I tried and tried to make one of those Pillsbury Bake-Off pie crusts all light and flaky and buttery and picture perfect. I have made ONE, only one and I couldn't recreate it in my life. So now I just make pie crusts, they are good, but not Pillsbury bake-off good. As long as they are better than the pre-fad'd out the box kind its ok with me.

I just came back from the kitchen and noticed that there was only 5 left from last night, That's a pretty good showing for my biscuits. LOL Course no one wanted breakfast.... He didn't even stir at the mention of sausage biscuits......ROFLMAO!


----------



## floridasteve (Oct 15, 2015)

Thanks for sharing more fine food!

Wish I could find a breast like that around here.  I always look.  I found a tiny frozen one the other week, it was great, but I want a BIG one like yours!

Turkey Breast, that is....


----------



## foamheart (Oct 15, 2015)

tropics said:


> I could eat that any time of the day or night. Hope the bird slices nice for ya.
> 
> Richie


Thank you sir........


----------



## foamheart (Oct 15, 2015)

So I sliced it............













IMG_6273.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Oct 15, 2015






Left side













IMG_6274.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Oct 15, 2015






Right side

For the gumbo pot........













IMG_6275.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Oct 15, 2015






Some notes to self.

1. Don't keep trying to do like everyone else, 220 is "the" smoking temperature, anything else is just wrong and I won't like the result. I don't know if it was the temperature, the breast, or the over night chill, I am guessing more of the first two possibilities but........... The meat is borderline dry.  No its not like some of those Piccadilly sliced breast turkey plates dry, but definitely not juicy.

2. It would have sliced thinner with a slicer

3. Smoking it on the bone is better than fileting it and then smoking. Far less shrinkage, but the filets were much juicier (but that may be due to other considerations). 

4. For the first time ever, there wasn't enough injected into the meat. I used over 1/2 C of injection with little or no pooling.

5. I think I should have added some charcoal to the chip tray, the charcoal does imbue with long lost flavor.

6. Maybe a good slathering with mayo would have protected the moisture better than the oil rub.

Just thoughts to think about next time.


----------



## tropics (Oct 15, 2015)

Kevin Them slices look fine, to hide in between two slices of bread.I agree the mayo would have kept it a lot moister.I left my SIL in charge of watching a bird,came home and it was 195* IT still moist inside.Nice job 

Richie


----------



## foamheart (Oct 15, 2015)

FloridaSteve said:


> Thanks for sharing more fine food!
> 
> Wish I could find a breast like that around here.  I always look.  I found a tiny frozen one the other week, it was great, but I want a BIG one like yours!
> 
> Turkey Breast, that is....


Thank you. I am thinking now of what we used to call open faced sandwiches. A piece a toast with meat and gravy. Its not dog food dry, its just a lot dryer than I would serve to someone else. Most of the folks I know only eat white meat when I do it because mine is not ever dry.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 15, 2015)

Very nice , Kevin ! Thumbs Up

That looks marvelous ! The Bisciuts are a nice addition , love them under Turkey and gravy .

With Breast prices , I should get some . We like Dressing with it  ( makes good T&D sammies ). 

Thanks for the look , and . . .


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 15, 2015)

Foam ,great post as always and excellent looking food!


----------



## foamheart (Oct 15, 2015)

tropics said:


> Kevin Them slices look fine, to hide in between two slices of bread.I agree the mayo would have kept it a lot moister.I left my SIL in charge of watching a bird,came home and it was 195* IT still moist inside.Nice job
> 
> Richie


Thanks Richie.

But its a great tune-up about this time of year. Reminds you of stuff and insures you remember were everything was last left....LOL


----------



## one eyed jack (Oct 15, 2015)

I sure enjoyed your post FH.  Everything looks fantastic. 

I need to stop reading these posts when hungry.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 15, 2015)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Very nice , Kevin !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thank you sir, You know I love dressing better than near anything. I have been wanting to try something I saw a couple a years ago on TV. A cook used a waffle maker and a mixture of shredded turkey, giblet gravy and dressing with a little egg to bind it all up and made Turkey and dressing waffles. It looked outstanding the he added some maple syrup....OMG...right over the top!!

I have got to try this but the turkey and giblet gravy never last long enough. I make enough dressing to feed a college fraternity! Did I mention I like dressing? LOL


----------



## foamheart (Oct 15, 2015)

CrazyMoon said:


> Foam ,great post as always and excellent looking food!


Thanks man I really appreciate it. You got the larder stocked and ready for the freeze?


----------



## foamheart (Oct 15, 2015)

One eyed Jack said:


> I sure enjoyed your post FH.  Everything looks fantastic.
> 
> I need to stop reading these posts when hungry.


First thanks, I have learned it best to cruise the board after supper, then it looks great but you don't jump up and run to the kitchen and start pulling out pans. LOL

Oh, and its just affix to get worse, its that time of year.


----------



## bauchjw (Oct 15, 2015)

Looks amazing! Sounds like you are trying to talk yourself into the slicer!


----------



## one eyed jack (Oct 15, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> First thanks, I have learned it best to cruise the board after supper, then it looks great but you don't jump up and run to the kitchen and start pulling out pans. LOL
> 
> Oh, and its just affix to get worse, its that time of year.


Yup;  It's a little like shopping hungry.  My problem is that I don't even get the pots and pans out.  Just open the fridge and go to grazing.

I enjoy the smoking projects through the fall too.  The work of keeping up with grass cutting is drawing down and it frees up a few extra hours.  Fall is a change of attitude as well, for me.  A little more relaxed.

I've tried to give you points for this post but am not sure that it's working.  Been through this before.  I'll get it sorted out eventually.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 15, 2015)

Looks great Foam.    I need to make some for lunchmeat sammies


----------



## foamheart (Oct 16, 2015)

bauchjw said:


> Looks amazing! Sounds like you are trying to talk yourself into the slicer!


Thank you sir.

I love homemade bacon, but I also like it thin thin thin........

A nice fella is letting me use his old one so I can at least ask some good questions, and I really appreciate it. So maybe...........


----------



## cats49er (Oct 16, 2015)

Think I need to do a practice run for thanksgiving,get warmed up. Great looking cook Foamy..


----------



## foamheart (Oct 16, 2015)

One eyed Jack said:


> Yup;  It's a little like shopping hungry.  My problem is that I don't even get the pots and pans out.  Just open the fridge and go to grazing.
> 
> I enjoy the smoking projects through the fall too.  The work of keeping up with grass cutting is drawing down and it frees up a few extra hours.  Fall is a change of attitude as well, for me.  A little more relaxed.
> 
> I've tried to give you points for this post but am not sure that it's working.  Been through this before.  I'll get it sorted out eventually.


That's fine, sometimes its just cosmic karma influencing the site. I am becoming more and more accustomed to needing to log out and starting over again. I just try and remember its not MS's boards. I remember when I was happy getting a 9600 baud phone connection so the occasional site re-boot is nothing when taken in the grand scheme of life. LOL Its still early for me....LOL Can ya tell?

Thank you


----------



## foamheart (Oct 16, 2015)

c farmer said:


> Looks great Foam. I need to make some for lunchmeat sammies


Thanks Adam. I made a big pot of smoked turkey vegetable soup and had a bowl with a sammie for lunch.

I saved another qt. of the broth just incase I needed some gumbo this weekend.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 16, 2015)

Cats49er said:


> Think I need to do a practice run for thanksgiving,get warmed up. Great looking cook Foamy..


Any excuse is a good one right? But it is always good to sneak in a trail run and its getting close to pumpkin pie time!


----------



## disco (Oct 16, 2015)

It looks great to me!

Disco


----------



## foamheart (Oct 16, 2015)

Disco said:


> It looks great to me!
> 
> Disco


Thank you Disco

BTW I was thinking yesterday about wine, wasn't you who had the closet full of homemade?


----------



## one eyed jack (Oct 16, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> That's fine, sometimes its just cosmic karma influencing the site. I am becoming more and more accustomed to needing to log out and starting over again. I just try and remember its not MS's boards. I remember when I was happy getting a 9600 baud phone connection so the occasional site re-boot is nothing when taken in the grand scheme of life. LOL Its still early for me....LOL Can ya tell?
> 
> Thank you


I never gave logging out a thought.  Don't think that I've logged out since joining.  Ready for a cup a joe?


----------



## daveomak (Oct 17, 2015)

The bird looks great Kevin....  about the dryness....  You've got Amesphos on hand don't you ??  Try another breast and use some of it...  Seems to make stuff moist for me...   The last ham was really juicy...    hoping the one in the refer will be the same...

Dave


----------



## foamheart (Oct 17, 2015)

One eyed Jack said:


> I never gave logging out a thought.  Don't think that I've logged out since joining.  Ready for a cup a joe?


<Chuckles> I am into the coffee liqueur now.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 17, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> The bird looks great Kevin.... about the dryness.... You've got Amesphos on hand don't you ?? Try another breast and use some of it... Seems to make stuff moist for me... The last ham was really juicy... hoping the one in the refer will be the same...
> 
> Dave


You know I bought the Amphoes to make a specific summer sausage I actually joined this site to learn. It has both Amphoes and eruythe womething something something in it. BUT the one I want was fermented. Hungarian lady had it when I was in junior high (thank it wasn't impressive!), but I can't find a recipe I believe is true. and I can't ferment yet.

I like the Amphoes in my sausage, it gives that little twang and holds the moisture. Never thought of it in fowl. I'll have to try it.

As always Dave you are an inspiration.


----------



## old bones (Oct 17, 2015)

Wow!  Another great hit...  I didn't even finish reading all the post and I'm tasting that Turkey over a few slices of bread and gravy on it.   I grew up eating Turkey or Beef over bread and gravy.   I'm trying not to look at these postings each day because my freezer is packed and the fridge is full of "Dovers"

That turkey looks great...  Did I read right...  What's with the carcass for some gumbo?


----------



## foamheart (Oct 17, 2015)

I love hot open faced sandwiches...... just don't usually get there, the turkey doesn't last that long....LOL

The best part of Thanksgiving is the carcass is cooked down afterward for a smoked turkey gumbo!

I got 2 qts. of smoked turkey stock, I made smoked turkey soup earlier this week with one. I have a quart left so probablt a smoked turkey gumbo pretty quick!


----------



## one eyed jack (Oct 18, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> <Chuckles> I am into the coffee liqueur now.


It's gonna be a good day.


----------



## old bones (Oct 18, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> The best part of Thanksgiving is the carcass is cooked down afterward for a smoked turkey gumbo!
> 
> I got 2 qts. of smoked turkey stock, I made smoked turkey soup earlier this week with one. I have a quart left so probablt a smoked turkey gumbo pretty quick!


----------



## foamheart (Oct 18, 2015)

One eyed Jack said:


> It's gonna be a good day.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 18, 2015)

Old Bones said:


>


I have a bunch of stocks I keep in the freezer. So many I am thinking maybe to start canning 'em instead.


----------



## bdskelly (Oct 18, 2015)

I'm way behind and just read this post.  Great looking turkey Kevin.  What is in the two skinny brown bottles? 
B


----------



## foamheart (Oct 18, 2015)

My Dad's Injection

1 bottle Liquid onion juice (2 oz)

1 bottle Liquid garlic juice (2 oz)

1 bottle Tabasco (small)

1 bottle Worcestershire (small)

1 stick butter

1/2 cup salt.

heat, dissolve the salt, melt the butter, unused amount can be kept in the reefer.

You know its pretty close to homemade Chex mix, aka Bridge mix, Texas trash


----------



## bdskelly (Oct 19, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> My Dad's Injection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## darryl wayne (Nov 11, 2015)

Foam heart, I'd love to know what the recipe is for what you coat the outside. Looks great !


----------



## foamheart (Nov 11, 2015)

Darryl Wayne said:


> Foam heart, I'd love to know what the recipe is for what you coat the outside. Looks great !


PM'd


----------



## kesmc27 (Nov 12, 2015)

Hey Foamy,

Looks Fan-dam-tastic as usual!!








Steve


----------



## foamheart (Nov 12, 2015)

Thank you very much Steve.

I am actually looking for a large butterball right now so I can do one like it again just for sammies. LOL its funny now that the family has had smoked juicy white meat, they are not so hung up on everyone only eating dark. I tell 'em you just have to enjoy cooking.

Pop used to smoke the very best turkeys, I remember my first taste of an injected smoked turkey, pure heaven. Pop brought me with him to the farmers house where he picked his turkey and came back the next day and it was wrapped up in butcher paper, ready to go.

A guy North of Baton Rouge raises those HUGE heritage corn feed turkeys, someday I'll get over this fun frugalness and buy one to try.....LOL But those would be some expense sammies! ROFLMAO


----------



## remsr (Nov 12, 2015)

Looks to me like you already know how to make briskets and smoked turkey Brest too, I still have that question about why are you burning pellets instead of using your Masterbuilt smok generator?


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 14, 2015)

Hey Foam, sorry I'm late to the party here...  But that turkey looks real tasty, that had to be some good eats !   Thumbs Up


----------



## foamheart (Nov 14, 2015)

REMSR said:


> Looks to me like you already know how to make briskets and smoked turkey Brest too, I still have that question about why are you burning pellets instead of using your Masterbuilt smok generator?


I use a cold smoker, I use chip tray, and the AMP's. Different jobs work better for different ways to smoke. I have some different flavors of pellets, different flavors of chips, and lots of pecan shells. LOL


WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Hey Foam, sorry I'm late to the party here... But that turkey looks real tasty, that had to be some good eats !


Thank you sir. It was mostly sammies if I remember right.  Dang smoked turkey breast sliced at the local deli is like 8/9.00's a pound. That's just too ridiculous!


----------



## travisty (Feb 24, 2016)

"Insert the AMPs, Open the vent and the reload tube to catch a better draft













IMG_6253.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Oct 14, 2015


















IMG_6254.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Oct 14, 2015





"

***********************************************************************************************************************************************************************

Kevin,

Great idea opening the chip loader a bit, cant believe I never thought of that. I usually don't have an issue with AMNTS going out, but it has happened a couple time


----------



## foamheart (Feb 24, 2016)

Just make sure NOT to leave the reloader unlocked or cracked if using chips ( and I ain't talking about Ponch & John), the increased air flow will cause a flash (small explosion of gases) due to the larger amount of air. It will shoot that reloader out probably about 10 to 15 feet. Its pretty cool.... LOL

I hope it helps you.


----------



## travisty (Feb 24, 2016)

Foamheart said:


> Just make sure NOT to leave the reloader unlocked or cracked if using chips ( and I ain't talking about Ponch & John), the increased air flow will cause a flash (small explosion of gases) due to the larger amount of air. It will shoot that reloader out probably about 10 to 15 feet. Its pretty cool.... LOL
> 
> I hope it helps you.


Sounds good! I haven't used chips since the day AMNTS and AMNPS came into my life!


----------



## cbarnes (Dec 29, 2016)

So here is my question… Where do you put your AMP?? I have the same smoker and haven't been able to find the right location for it to get enough O2 to stay lit. Did you modify your smoker?


----------

